# Hydraulic lift requirement for mid-mount mower?



## hawgdawg50 (Jan 29, 2008)

My 4410 has a dual SCV. 3PH has cylinders for tilting the box blade. If I get a Mid-mount Mower, will I need to add the third SCV or will the lift operate off what I already have? I'm guessing I could plug into either set of existing remotes. Of course, I'm assuming there's a hydraulic lift on the MMM. Maybe it connects to the 3PH through a mechanical linkage?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you look at the upper right where the 2 hydraulic hoses plug into a pair of couplers, that is the 3rd SCV kit. The hydraulic hoses are routed up under the transmission to the mower lift cylinder. There is a separate hydraulic control lever on the right fender near the dual SCV for the FEL.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Deere part site lists the kit as a "Single SCV Kit" however it says it is no longer available. You will have to check with your John Deere parts man and find out if he can find one for you. If your guy cannot, let me know and I can direct you to my parts guy who has always been VERY resouceful as well as successful.


----------

